# Tell your water log phone stories..



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is started to prove how strong are x is..

I will start.. My first is a bath tub "swimming " by a little daughter.. after having to flash it 4 times to work. The 2nd time is again with that sweet daughter of mine. This time dropped in the thrown, after a crying spell and trying to wiping it off all the way to me. She said I tried to clean it off, with he tears I couldn't be too upset. 
Now a bag a rice over night it up for round 3.. let's see if this fighter can go the distance with two knock downs..
What's your story...???

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

I dove into the lake with mine on my hip. Swam around for about 15 minutes before I realized it. Took it apart and let it dry out with rice for 12 hours or so. Put it back together and has been working ever since! That was about 3 weeks ago...this thing is a tank for sure

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Threw mine into a bowl of clam chowder. Was trying to toss it to my wife.

Took out the battery, wiped cleaned everything as best I could and buried it deep in a bag of uncooked white rice for a day. Took it out and everything worked fine except the headphone port was a bit "scratchy" sounding. Ended up using a q-tip to clean it out better and phone is good as new again. The chowder didn't even discolor the water-detector color things on the phone and battery.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys, these stories are seriously amazing AND making me lmao. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Left it in my car with the moon roof open...needless to say it was a rainy (and thunderous) night...
I removed the battery, cleaned it out, soaked the phone in 99% alcohol then into a bag of rice it went for 24 hours.
My car still smells a bit, my phone was cleaner after the incident.
This happened...months ago...


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I've washed my phone a couple times been through the dryer cycle dropped in a drum of oil(that one scared me) left in bottom of the hot tub for the weekend on dare. All that she's still rockn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

LoH_Mobius said:


> Left it in my car with the moon roof open...needless to say it was a rainy (and thunderous) night...
> I removed the battery, cleaned it out, soaked the phone in 99% alcohol then into a bag of rice it went for 24 hours.
> My car still smells a bit, my phone was cleaner after the incident.
> This happened...months ago...


Oh, thats smart with the 99% alcohol to get the rest of the water out. Very clever!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

@LoH_Mobius Can you buy the 99% alcohol in a Wal-Mart or local grocery store? I've never looked but that's a unique idea that I've never even thought about. How long did you soak it in the alcohol?

@moosc good lord... you better have gotten some monetary compensation for completing that dare! You beat the crap out of your phone!


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

I forget exactly how long I soaked it...no more than 3 hours I'd venture.
CVS/Pharmacy should have 99%, if not ask them where to locally get 99% mixture. My local (Mom and Pop) Hardware store carries 99%.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Thing is its my Casio work phone its built like a tank


kwest12 said:


> @LoH_Mobius Can you buy the 99% alcohol in a Wal-Mart or local grocery store? I've never looked but that's a unique idea that I've never even thought about. How long did you soak it in the alcohol?
> 
> @moosc good lord... you better have gotten some monetary compensation for completing that dare! You beat the crap out of your phone!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*EDIT:* Please refer to this post for a superior explanation of how to proceed with a water damaged device. _*Spoiler alert: rice isn't the answer.*_ This post helps explain even further. The only thing the post I made really says differently is the addition of step 3.

I actually got to thinking about this some more and did a bit of googling. I'm no chemist but I kinda synthesized the ideas I saw out there. I'm wondering if a better process wouldn't be the following:

Q: Why does water hurt your phone?
A: It provides a medium that enables electricity to be transmitted improperly and haphazardly which can damage your device. Water itself is not naturally conductive (at least at low voltage). The main reason water conducts electricity is because of the other conductive materials dissolved in it (most water you'll encounter is a solution, not just pure water). That said, water can ionize into H[sup]+[/sup] and OH[sup]-[/sup], but this is less of a concern than the other conductive materials that may be in the water.
_Thus, our goal is not only to remove the water, but also the contaminants it contains. _

1) Submerge phone in distilled water. *EDIT:* DO NOT DO THIS STEP. GO TO THE THREAD I LINKED TO ABOVE.

2) Submerge phone in 99% isopropyl alcohol. Reasoning: alcohol molecules are smaller and water molecules and are able to fill in the spaces between the water molecules (so to speak). Alcohol also is able to create a type of bond with water molecules. Since alcohol evaporates extremely quickly, its ability to infiltrate the water molecules, bond with them and then evaporate with them still attached makes it an ideal solution for drying the phone.

3) Use a vacuum and your hand to suck liquid out of your phone You may want to mute the video as the guy is annoying... basically he creates a seal between the various phone openings and the vacuum using his hand and then sucks out the water. Reasoning: this may help remove any excess water (a task which is otherwise left up to evaporation).

4) Submerge phone in a container of rice to help make sure liquid is fully evaporated. Heating the rice a bit using the sun, a heater, blow dryer, etc may help b/c rice begins trying to absorb moisture more quickly as it's heated. NOTE: don't over-do it. If you begin heating your phone itself instead of the rice you run the risk of damaging it. AGAIN, SEE THE POST I LINKED TO AT THE TOP.

OTHER THOUGHTS:

Alcohol can damage plastics and can erode glue. The phone you're using has both. While isopropyl is less likely to do this than methanol, it still could cause damage. I would recommend that if you take this step, you don't soak it for too long.

Distilled water can still conduct electricity for a few reasons. First, it's unlikely it's 100% pure. Second, it very well could interact with other dirt or grime in your phone that can conduct: this creates the possibility for conductive substances to be introduced into the water. Third, water can ionize into H+ and OH- but this is less of a concern than the other conductive materials that may be in the water that you're trying to remove from the system.

Too strong of a vacuum could injure components, but I feel like that is unlikely.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

LoH_Mobius said:


> I forget exactly how long I soaked it...no more than 3 hours I'd venture.
> CVS/Pharmacy should have 99%, if not ask them where to locally get 99% mixture. My local (Mom and Pop) Hardware store carries 99%.


I'm gonna keep this alcohol idea in mind if i ever run into this situation.
especially considering that where my pop works, gee could probably get me pretty much pure alcohol, awesome idea.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

> I'm gonna keep this alcohol idea in mind if i ever run into this situation.
> especially considering that where my pop works, gee could probably get me pretty much pure alcohol, awesome idea.





> 2) Submerge phone in 99% isopropyl alcohol. Reasoning: alcohol molecules are smaller and water molecules and are able to fill in the spaces between the water molecules (so to speak). Alcohol also is able to create a type of bond with water molecules. Since alcohol evaporates extremely quickly, the ability to infiltrate, bond with and then evaporate with the water makes it an ideal solution to drying the phone.





> Alcohol can damage plastics and can erode glue. The phone you're using has both. While isopropyl is less likely to do this than methanol, it still could cause damage. I would recommend that if you take this step, you don't soak it for too long.


Isopropyl is a must...and if you have access to anything above 99% can I get some?








3 hours in retrospect might have been a bit long...


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I am about to amend my previous post due to some further reading. It sounds like I may have been a bit off with the distilled water step and the rice part as well. Please read this OP for a full explanation of how to proceed. http://www.droidxfor....html#post23803 (sorry for linking away but it truly is an excellent post).

This post does a good job explaining even further. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-faqs/2765-how-deal-droid-thats-gotten-wet-right-way-2.html#post439816


----------

